# Blizzard 03/26/14



## RdTeK (Feb 23, 2007)

Hey guys. I don't do much posting in the forum, but I think this could be worthy.

We had a blizzard this week which dumped 53cm(20") in a 24hr period and peak wind gusts around 120KPH(75mph). The snow was packed hard from the winds, pretty slow going.

It has topped off an already rough winter. As of today, we're at 393cm(154") for the 2013/2014 season for snow totals, and there's a still bit more to come.

Here's a few clips from the storm.....hope they're not too boring......


----------



## Fourbycb (Feb 12, 2009)

Thats alot of Freakin Snow


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Great vids. How come you don't run the blower in the front? Must get a soar neck I know I did running a blower on the back of mine.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

That is pretty cool, you ever think if fabricating a v shape plow that sat above the blower so when pushing through the deep snow it pushes the overflow off the side? If you wanted to get real creative put actuators on either side allowing which side you want the snow to fall to. Maybe I'm over thinking it but I usually try and over engineer everything.


----------



## RdTeK (Feb 23, 2007)

Grassman09;1794259 said:


> Great vids. How come you don't run the blower in the front? Must get a soar neck I know I did running a blower on the back of mine.


I think unless it's a versatile type tractor, a blower on the back works better since it's more maneuverable, especially when turning in driveways and sharp into drifts. If most of my work was all straight ahead snowblowing, then yes it would be best mounted on the front for sure......


----------



## RdTeK (Feb 23, 2007)

Burkartsplow;1794322 said:


> That is pretty cool, you ever think if fabricating a v shape plow that sat above the blower so when pushing through the deep snow it pushes the overflow off the side? If you wanted to get real creative put actuators on either side allowing which side you want the snow to fall to. Maybe I'm over thinking it but I usually try and over engineer everything.


I never did....I've only thought about adding some wings onto the blower to make it another 6" wider....it's 92" wide now.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Nice!!!!!!!

What model Deere and HP? 

Nova Scotia?


----------



## RdTeK (Feb 23, 2007)

Mark Oomkes;1794443 said:


> Nice!!!!!!!
> 
> What model Deere and HP?
> 
> Nova Scotia?


Hey Mark. It's a 2013 6125R.....125HP. It works great.


----------

